# What to do with betta until aquarium cycles?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Boy, did I blow it! * I made the fatal mistake of "peeking" at the poor little Bettas in those tiny cups at Petco today. I knew better than to do that! They had Deltas, Crown Tails and Half Moons (those were all already sold though). And of course, Veiltails. Well, I fell in love with a cornflower blue Veiltail, with a black face. He has a really good personality. Came right up to the side of the cup to see me, and was very interested in me. Looked healthy. He's not the most attractive Betta in the whole world, of course, but reminded me of the blue Betta I had many years ago.

So. . . I don't even have a tank yet! Still deciding on a 10 or 15 gallon, and, to be honest, also waiting for some $$ from Craigslist ads I have running. I know Critter Keepers are not good to keep fish in, but if I kept him in it temporarily, until his tank is cycled, would he be all right? I would do daily water changes, of course, and I'd put a heater in it, some pebbles and a plant or two. The medium Critter Keepers are around 2.5 gallons. The large ones are more apt to crack per what I read, because of the water pressure. So, would he be all right for a few weeks in that, with daily water changes and Stress Coat, or should I wait and get a Betta after the tank has cycled?
Thanks!

Randi


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I think that would be fine for a while, not sure about a heater in one though you'd have to make sure the heater doesnt touch the plastic and melt it. as long as your willing to put in the extra work untill his tank is ready then I say go for it, theres a Betta section in this forum perhaps you will find alot of good info there.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Try to add an air stone as well and I think you'll be ok temporarily


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

I currently have a vieltail in a 2Liter tank that was given to my daughter for her b-day. I have a 10gallon tank that I am just going to begin cycling tonight. I am keeping our betta in the 2Liter with daily water changes and the tank is in our living room by the wii console. The wii puts off a steady heat so I figured I would keep his tank (if that's what you want to call it) by that until the 10gallon is ready. He has been doing fine in the 2Liter for a few weeks now even though I don't recommend keeping a betta in a 2L cube tank for that long. Good Luck!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Update: I went back today and got a Tetra 10 gallon with a Marineland Bio-Wheel Penguin 100 and a Via Aqua Quartz 50 wt. heater. Aquarium also came with cover, lights thermometer (not digital, and HARD to read!) and substrate, plus a fake (but very soft!) plant. We got it up and running, and the girl at the LFS gave us a small amount of their substrate to help my tank cycle faster. I got the liquid API PH test, aquarium salt, frozen brine shrimp, some Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets, and plan on getting some frozen bloodworms, a betta hammock and a digital thermometer within the next 2 days. She said not to add real plants until the tank has cycled. I am planning on getting Anacharis because its easy, unless you guys recommend something else. Also, Baby Tears to float on the top.

And yes, I brought home the sad little blue boy. He's had his fins nipped, but they don't look to be infected, and he's very active and friendly. I felt sorry for him, and am hoping his fins grow back without incident. The girl said he MIGHT be a HM, but with the nipped fins its hard to tell. It doesn't matter to me though, as I also love the Veiltails. 

I got a 1 gallon (the only size they had) cube tank for him to live in until his tank cycles. Its not staying warm enough according to the thermometer (right around 70) and the heater is too tall to fit in there! So I put a heating pad under the cube on low, and no change, so now its on medium and slowly the temp is going up. I'm worried about him getting too cold, but I also don't want him to get too warm overnight. This will teach me NOT to get fish until the tank has cycled! What was I thinking?

What do you guys think of my heater and filter? Do you think they will work for me, or should I change them out for something better? I can't get a real expensive heater or filter, but want something that will work well. I may just have the Betta alone in the tank, or I may get a panda cory and a couple of mystery snails. No sure yet.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Good for you, So I think your heater and filter will be fine, I have a Penguin bio-wheel for about 5 years now, and it has been a great filter for me.

is that the only test kit you have is for PH? If so try to take that back and get the API Master Test kit, you will need to test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and PH. this kit will do all that for you.

Be carefull with the heating pad, I know you want him warm, but you dont want the temp to keep going up and down either, your much better off at a consistent temp even if it is only 70.

If his fins are damaged you want to keep a close eye out for fin rot, are the edges of his fins turning black at all?

Good thing about a ten gallon for a Betta is you now have alot of options, spend the time it takes to cycle the tank to research fish that get along with Bettas and get him a few buddies, although they dont get along with other Bettas he will appreciate some other life in his tank, I love corys and have 5 of them myself.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

You can add plants while cycling, in fact it will help speed up the process.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess the girl at the LFS didn't know as much as she seemed to. Darn, wish I'd have gotten a little bunch of live Anacharis. Only reason I didn't was because she told me I should hold off. So I'll get some tomorrow along with the other stuff. Am also getting some Mysis shrimp (frozen), and a different betta pellets. I want him to have variety. He ate the pellets well this morning. Boy, those things are tiny! I only gave him 4. Forgot to mention I got him some "caviar" yesterday too, frozen. Its fresh capellin fish eggs. Will give him a bit tomorrow. 

Hanky, I'm so relieved to hear you approve of my little set up! I was worried I'd have to spend even more money on another heater, filter, or both! So far I love them both. 

The heater is doing a splendid job of keeping he 10 gallon right at the temp I want (26C) as long as my room gets no colder than 68. I keep the house at around 60 at night, so I'll have to play with the heater until I discover how much to adjust it for that temp. Trial and error, I guess. I did put the betta in the 10 gallon last night, after all. I was stressing out not being able to keep the temp in the 1 gallon steady, and afraid he'd either cook or freeze overnight, and after reading some more online I realized I might as well put him in there, as the 1 gallon is so small, and ammonia can build up so rapidly. 

He's doing great. Very active between 78-80 degrees F. He sure doesn't rest much! He's not darting about as if he's nervous--just having a good time checking everything out, and enjoying the extra SPACE! He even "tried" to flare a few times, but with his shortened fins, wasn't very successful, lol.

I'm unclear about how to handle the tank while its cycling while the betta is in it. Do I do water changes during the cycling? I did add Stress Coat to his water before putting him in there, by the way. Should I do that on a regular basis? Just looked real close, and no, I don't see any black on the ends of his shortened fins. He's small--I guess he'll grow more. Don't LFS usually have babies instead of mature bettas?

He DOES appear like he'd appreciate company. So I was thinking maybe a Cory or two and a couple of ghost shrimp and a mystery snail or two. I'm so glad I rescued this little guy. Thanks so much for the support! And please let me know about the water changes.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are cycling with the betta in there you need to do daily testing of your water and anytime ammonia or nitrites are above 1ppm you need to do a water change. Anytime the nitrates are above 40ppm (you can maybe go a bit higher) you need to do a water change. I would also recommend doing a water change at least once a week even if your levels are below that. The process will probably take 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to get a Master kit tomorrow. I didn't notice that they only gave me a PH kit the other day, even though I'd asked for a Master. Thanks so much--I will wrote down the levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates you gave me, and will refer to that. Do I need to make COMPLETE water changes? Or just partial?


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me know what you end up adding with the betta. I have a betta too and it is in a tiny 2 Liter cube for the moment while my 10G does a fishless ammonia cycle. I cannot wait to move him though. Hopefully it all goes well. I plan on adding plants too and my LFS guy told me to hold off as well, until the tank cycled. His reasoning was a nitrite spike from the plants but I don't have a fish in my tank yet so I am not as concerned about the spike.
I would test your water first before you put the plants in since you already added your fish, just in case. Or I am sure someone here will let you know if it will be alright. I honestly don't know anything!!LOL So I error on the side of caution 
P


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Paisley. Well, *UPDATE! *Went and got the API Master test kit today along with some Anacharis, a betta hammock, some frozen mysis shrimp, and guess what? I got him some tank mates. I sure hope I didn't overdo it. I got two albino Corys, two ghost shrimp and two Mystery snails. I only wanted one Cory and shrimp, but read they don't like being alone. Wanted Panda Corys, but no one seems to have them.

My betta is thrilled with the newcomers. From the moment the plastic bag started floating, he was practically right on top of it. It was hilarious. And when they were released (after I put Stress Coat into the tank) he acted fascinated with them all, but not at all aggressive. Thank goodness for that. I can't believe how active the ghost shrimp are! I thought they would just hide, but they're almost as active as the Corys!

I did the Master test kit. The PH is 7.6, Ammonia .25ppm, Nitrites are zero, and Nitrates are 5.0ppm. I know this doesn't mean much, since the tank has only been running for two days, and up until today, only the betta was in there. So I'm braced for a big change soon! Should I be testing it every single day? The tank looks a little cloudy today for the first time. This was before I added the new guys. Is this normal? And do you think I have the right number of creatures in there, or too many?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

congrats on the new additions, i just love my corys and wish i could find a pair of pandas as well, i have 2 skunk, 2 pepperd, and 1 albino(lost one a few weeks after I got him).
You will want to keep an eye on ammonia and nitrite daily now just in case, you will now have alot more ammonia in the water, try to make sure neither one gets over 1ppm, or if the fish look stressed do a water change.
Bettas are funny little ones, Ijust added a nirite snail to my tank and the betta swims up to him flaring and acting all big and bad, the snails as big as him so I dont know what he thinks hes doing. next I want to get a few red cherry shrimp.
just for future reference, theres a better way to introduce new fish than floating the bag, its called Drip Acclimation, it helps the fish get used to temp and water quality at the same time, search this forum for more info.


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

That is great seaecho!! You are inspiring me Now I wish I would have just added my betta to my 10G instead of cycling with pure ammonia...oh well, then again my betta did just finish a course of antibiotics so maybe it's better that I didn't add him with his lowered immune system. However, you have to post how everything goes over then next week or so...I have been looking for other types of fish that we are going to add to our setup as soon as it's done cycling. I'd love to know how they all do throughout the week. Sounds great and good luck!
P


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

By adding that may fish you will probably see a huge spike in ammonia within the next few days. Water cloudiness is to be expected (it is a bacterial bloom). The shrimp may dies, they do not cycle well and you will have to do a lot of water changes to keep them alive. Test everyday.

Also paisley,

regardless of how well with fish cycling can go, it is healthier for the fish if you do a fishless cycle. It is less stressful for the fish and they will be happier in the long run.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

*So far, so good!* Water is no longer cloudy. Just cleared on its own. I've been testing daily, and the ammonia has not yet spiked. Its staying at .25ppm every time I test it. Nitrites still zero. But I'm expecting the spike to happen any time. Have not done any water changes yet.

I wish I'd only gotten one Mystery snail, because the better is doing the same thing yours does, Hanky! Flaring at them and picking at them. Generally bugging them a lot. If I'd known they do fine alone, I would only have gotten one. I love Peppered cories too, Hanky! They are almost as attractive to me as the Pandas. The cories are fine, but today I've only seen one ghost shrimp. The smaller one is not showing up, and I suspect the betta may have eaten him. I did see something very small--about 1/8 of an inch slide down the side of the tank to the substate. I got a better look just before it disappeared under the substrate, and I'm almost positive it was a baby ghost shrimp! So the black spots I'd seen in the one shrimp must have been babies! I did notice she's much skinnier now. I know he probably won't make it, as the betta is sure to nab it. Sure was cute though. 

I honestly wonder why everyone doesn't have a betta. They have the cutest personalities! They are like little people. I remember the one I had years ago was a character also. So entertaining.

I already put the plants in, by the way. Rinsed them and in they went. I'd also *love* to get some cherry shrimp, Hanky. But I read that they are in danger of being eaten by a betta. I guess I could try it, and see if he leaves them alone. I doubt it though, as he is into EVERYTHING. Let me know if you get some, and how your betta reacts. I'm going to get him a floating betta log next. I never realized how fun this could be, and so glad I decided to do it!


----------

